# Explain this DUI to a judge!!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow if i could of only been that cop.....thats funny stuff right there i dont care who you are


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

that's hilarious


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's some funny S#*t right there...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is funny but it was all staged that is not how you let down a lift there is a pull cable that releases the pressure on the ram


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe i will, Maybe i won't!


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

that is some funny stuff Right there


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know my rites, lmao


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Theres one clip of him gs ettin one on a mower and itsfunnier to than this one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

that poor man was just trying to get back to work... cops suck


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

joemel said:


> Theres one clip of him gs ettin one on a mower and itsfunnier to than this one


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

"my wife's gonna kick your a$$".......that made this old man laffoutloud!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my fav part umm ill get that hahahahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!!! I have a hard time believing these are all real... They all say the exact same things... lol Must be something with that area. I KNOW MY RIGHTS!!! :bigok:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow that some funny sh** right there :haha:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Man this is funny, ive watched it several times just to get a laugh throughout the day. Whomever posted sayin this guy was arrested on a lawnmower post it up if you have it


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Whomever posted sayin this guy was arrested on a lawnmower post it up if you have it


I didn't post but this is the guy that I thought of right away....


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed:


aandryiii said:


> that poor man was just trying to get back to work... cops suck


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats the best laugh Ive got in a while.


----------

